# Keepforest AizerX review, news, updates, freebies & Maggie Thatcher!



## reutunes (May 18, 2018)

Who cares about the royal nuptials when there's a bumper Samplecast to enjoy. This week's show is a buffet of sample library and plugin goodies with news, updates, bargains, freebies, unknown gems and a review of "AizerX Trailer Toolkits" from Keepforest. There's also a neat tip at the end of the show for quickly widening and thickening Kontakt patches. 

Aside from Samplecast shenanigans, I've spent the week putting together videos for https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCEb5qC7sXQ (Umlaut Audio) and https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QBSsq_xXP18 (WA Production), as well as working on new things for Sonokinetic and Native Instruments (none of which I'm allowed to talk about yet).

Now I'm off to Buck Palace to wave some flags.

Reuben xxx



Featured this week:

https://bit.ly/2Kvfzv9 (Offensive Drums – Insanity Samples)
Trailer Elements 2 – TH Studio Production
Japanese Chime Piano – SampleHero
Poly & Wave Synths – Sample Fuel
60% OFF Hollywood Orchestra Gold – EastWest
http://bit.ly/Production_Voices (75% OFF Kontakt Piano Bundle – Production Voices)
AizerX Trailer Toolkits – Keepforest
ALK2 – Zen Audio
FREE Essential Freeware 2018 – Computer Music Magazine
FREE Djemko Epic Drum Ensemble – Supreme Samples
Session Strings Pro 2
EZX Hard Rock – Toontrack


----------



## reutunes (May 21, 2018)

...and here's this week's newsletter with highlights from the show and extra stuff too.
I've copied some of the info below for those that are click-phobic...

*Highlights from show 73:*

This week's big review is AizerX Trailer Toolkit from Keepforest
Updates to Session Strings Pro from Native Instruments
Great trailer sounds pack (and 30% off) at TH Studio Production
New synths for HALion from Sample Fuel
Check out this awesome live-performance looping DAW from Zen Aud.io
*60% OFF* HUGE Hollywood orchestral bundle from EastWest
*75% OFF* four gorgeous pianos from http://bit.ly/Production_Voices (Production Voices)
*FREE* samples, plugins and more inside July 2018 Computer Music mag
*FREE *Djembe / Taiko designed ensemble thingie from Supreme Samples
_*...and a few other things you might think are interesting:*_

Massive new release / update : Alchemist 2 Cinematic Textures at http://www.stringaudio.com/alchemist2_cinematic_textures?tracking=58b82fe20c119 (String Audio)
Updates to the genius TrackSpacer plugin from Wavesfactory
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWZFB22vVTk (Soundiron) teases their upcoming string library on YouTube
Update 2.02 for Komplete Kontrol at Native Instruments
40% off sale at Sound Dust using code NOTODDULAR
Atmospherica pack "Future Atmospheres 1" from Sampledelic Sounds


----------

